# Merritt's Mill Pond, Marianna, FL 6/18/2012



## prgault

With the rough seas we decided to try some freshwater in a new place. Launched kayaks from a public ramp and my spousal unit caught a small bass right away on a bright green beetle spin. That set the them four the day, small. I caught at least 12 3" bream (shellcrackers?) on the fly rod using chartreuse round dinny with a ant sinker fly behind it and on a yellow/bucktail crappie jig on a spinner. 

Water was crystal clear and we could see the larger fish but they were very hesitant to bite. Finally switched to a fake (gulp) earthworm under a slip bobber fishing just above the bottom and got a couple of larger fish. We found the bigger fish but wind was making it hard to stay on them. 

Next time..live red wigglers on the bottom and maybe crickets, and get there earlier. Still a beautiful spot and fun day...


----------



## Yakavelli

I went there first week of may, this year and last. Last year was awesome! This year...not so much. They drew the lake down this winter to kill off some vegetation, I think they hurt the snail population with that little idea. Last year there where large snails everywhere, large shellcracker too. This year, sparse populations of each. After four days of fishing, I only caught three keeper (10"+) 'crackers.

I was,however, able to get into some of those monster bass.


----------



## skiff89_jr

I start at chipola college this fall so i'll be doing some fishing there in my kayak between classes


----------



## Slip Knot

That is a beautiful lake. We put in at the spring and paddled to the ramp last summer. There was a ton of grass and snails, but you could also see a ton of fish. If I'm not mistaken, I think the State record shellcracker come out of there.


----------



## FishWalton

Isn't there a horsepower limit on the pond? Seems I have heard it is 10 hp?


----------



## Slip Knot

There were some boats with larger motors when we were there (one being a pontoon). However, with all the stumps right under the water, you wouldn't want to go very fast. Several people had gheenoes, which is about perfect for the lake size.


----------



## FishWalton

Thanks for the update on the pond. I lived in Marianna a long time ago and wondered if there was a hp limit. You are right on the snags........beware. 

I have a Jon with 25hp so should be OK to putt putt around, etc. 

Had heard the draw down did do damage to the fish and snails. It will take some time to recover. Maybe next year will be better.


----------



## skiff89_jr

Yeah the state record shellcracker did come out of there. Below the spill way where it flows into spring creek there are a ton of snails. I cut my foot on one wade fishing when i was getting bait for a cat tournament this spring.


----------



## FishWalton

skiffjr.........There used to be a park like area down below the dam a way where the creek could be accessed. Do you know if it's still there?


----------



## skiff89_jr

I think there is one on turner road. There is also one right by the dam but it just has docks and nature trails.


----------

